# modified cruze, what do you think?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I LOVE IT! AMG

that looks ******* amazing though with the white wheels


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

I like it! 

I think it would look good with black racing stripes too. 

-CRUZE


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

looks very simple and nice. might need a few small accents to highlight the car better though.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Like the kit, don't like the white color that much.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i like it. looks real clean and not to flashy


----------



## CruzinAround (Dec 4, 2010)

This one is the closest I have found, not exact...but towards the bottom of the page you can see a picture on a non racing cruze

2010 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Camaro RS Style Body kit - eBay (item 230557626994 end time Dec-30-10 15:44:58 PST)


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I love that!! What kind of camera did you use to take the pic? I would like to take one like that of my car


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking good. Good job on that one.


----------



## frogman (Feb 1, 2011)

hi mate! if you haven't found who is selling it check Viniati Hoods|Spoilers|Custom Body Kits for Charger|tC|Camaro|Mustang|Cruze


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Definitely not "appliance white"


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you post the link to the website where you found this picture?


----------



## anjy834u (Feb 4, 2011)

front fascia is **** cool. does anyone have pics of black cruze ?


----------



## john12121 (Jan 28, 2011)

White rims really looks amazing on white cruze..Nice modification.keep posting on such type of cars modification.Thank you..


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

what rims are those? are they expensive?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Found the source by searching for the .jpg file name:

New from Belgium - Chevrolet Cruze Forum

The kit's origin isn't mentioned.


----------



## CruzeBop (Mar 17, 2011)

Almost made a mess of myself - white on white looks sexcellent.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Easily the best looking Cruze i've seen so far!


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice....looks smooth


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

nice, I got white cruze , this would be a great car to clone


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

check out this site BMC Extreme Customs


----------



## karzz (May 13, 2011)

Looks wicked!


----------



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

White cruze is what i've wanted. No i want the white rims. Im gonna do a Mix of this car and the BMC blue and silver car. ram Air hood, racing stripes, white rims, custom fogs, low pro. spoiler aftermarket light and taillights. Booya. =D its coming soon =D


----------



## brbugsy (Mar 5, 2011)

White is alright...but prefer Black.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brbugsy said:


> White is alright...but prefer Black.
> View attachment 3298


What was the price for the body kit?? (minus the hood)


----------



## brbugsy (Mar 5, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> What was the price for the body kit?? (minus the hood)


Price for ground effects kit was 699.99 - 2011 Chevrolet Cruze RZ Style Body Kit, 4 Pcs, Cruze Camaro SS


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

montana said:


> check out this modified cruze i found on the net. looks really cool with the lip kit and the rims. Does anyone know who makes the lip kit?


Did anyone ever find out who makes this kit?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Did anyone ever find out who makes this kit?


Found it!

Cruze

Available in Europe...


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

CRUZE said:


> I like it!
> 
> I think it would look good with black racing stripes too.
> 
> -CRUZE


NOOOO! U cant put black racing stripes on a white on white vehicle. that would look tacky. If anything, u had color accents to it. colors like orange or blue etc


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

bci26401 said:


> NOOOO! U cant put black racing stripes on a white on white vehicle. that would look tacky. If anything, u had color accents to it. colors like orange or blue etc


Exactly, because orange and blue are not tacky at all...


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Love it. Looks very amazing.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Check out here 2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze RZ Style Body Kit, 4 Pcs It looks fairly similar. I didn't go through all 4 pages so if someone else posted this oops


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Jvegas04 said:


> Check out here 2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze RZ Style Body Kit, 4 Pcs It looks fairly similar. I didn't go through all 4 pages so if someone else posted this oops


Yeah, I've seen that before. Similar, yes, but IMHO not nearly as nice looking.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice...kinda what mine is going to look like minus the whie rims.
You can find that front spoiler lip on Craigs List. Its a local company here in the L.A. area...100.00 un painted...Ive been consiedering it too... but then again I've been considering a lot of mods....haha..


----------



## Goodwinscruze (May 8, 2012)

I am trying to find white rims for my 2012 Cruze where can I find a set? Any help in the right direction? thanks !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Goodwinscruze said:


> I am trying to find white rims for my 2012 Cruze where can I find a set? Any help in the right direction? thanks !


This is a random place to ask. I would make a thread and ask in here:

Wheels, Tires and Suspension

Also remember when buying ANY wheels our bolt pattern is 5x105, and if you wish to use any other pattern (5x110 or 5x114?) you need an adaptar but going this route is never recommended.

CarID makes wheels custom to the pattern, ebay has a few, and a few others, check out that section of the Forum, search in the forum OR make a new thread in there and ask  we all are here to help.


----------

